# can i take paracetamol with temazepam??



## loubey31

Hi,
            Im havin egg collection tomorrow and in a bit of pain can i take parcetamol with the temazepam tonight  
                        Thanx louise


----------



## mazv

Hi loubey,

Sorry not to get back to you, been away. Hope EC went well     

For future reference, yes you can take both paracetamol and temazepam together.

Lots of     for the fertilization call tomorrow, hope you get lots of fab embies  

Maz x


----------

